# The International Custom Rod Building Exposition, Who is going?



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Anyone else going this upcoming weekend in Winston Salem?


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

I will be showing up sometime Friday and staying through Sunday afternoon at the Embassy Suites. Looking forward to it.

John


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

Ill be there Saturday.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

I will be there on Saturday . . . Looking forward to a couple of seminars and hitting up Mudhole and a few other vendors !


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

I'll be there working the RH Custom Rods / CTS booths.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

I plan on meeting Stephen Pratt at the CTS Booth
Maybe pick up 1305 or a 1306


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

DaBig2na said:


> I plan on meeting Stephen Pratt at the CTS Booth
> Maybe pick up 1305 or a 1306


The RH Custom Rods (US distributor for CTS) booth adjoins the CTS corporate booth. 
Rich is bringing some product down.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Then I look forward to meeting you. 

Most likely, what I mentioned above, is what I plan to be leaving with. From what I understand they have the same characteristics as an AS1509 but small enough at the butt that I can put a trigger reel seat on it.


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

The wife and myself will be there probably both days. Always can find something to perk my interest and help me out.
I should have got a room but waited around too long. nonetheless I'm not that far away anyway. I hope to meet some of you.

Arthur Reelturner


----------



## Hollybrooke (Nov 18, 2008)

Wife and I are going. I'll be working at the American Tackle both sporadically Saturday afternoon and Sunday morning.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

I learned a lot today. Not enough to build a surf rod, but enough to ask good questions at least.


It sure sounds like it is going to be expensive to start up, needing drill bit sets, assortments of guides, epoxy, grip material, etc.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Enjoyed chatting with Rod (ReelinRod) and Rich today........the CTS line has something for everyone.......me included.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

The show was excellent . . . Got a few blanks from Mudhole and a bunch of hardware. To anyone who has never gone to the ICRBE, you're really missing a great experience !


----------



## Introfiant (Aug 8, 2013)

I wanted to go but was working unfortunately. wanted to get some rod bond and a few blanks, and look for some thread to try. Glad yall had fun and got some goods to build.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

I caught about the last 30 minutes of wood turning and it was very neat.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Was going to leave with a Candy Apple Red S7 blank but was unable to. Learned quite a bit about the S7 though; between the factory Rep and RH Custom Rods. As I understand it. The 70/30 split is Exclusive to only RH, and TWs in our area. If you buy one direct from CTS it will be 50/50. So I will be getting Rich with RH to ship it to me. If I weren't working a deal out with him, I'd go on and get it from TWs.

When I get it finished in the (Carolina Hurricanes) colors and logos it will go With my Carolina Panthers AS1509. Hopefully ready by Drum Season.

I am very new to rod building and honestly there was so much stuff there it was overwhelming. Mudhole and Get-bit had the biggest booths there. The Mudhole booth was rocking picked up a few things there. Get-bit booth was another story extremely long wait time to get someone to talk to you. They had a lot of their stuff out of the customer's reach. I guess they were worried about theft, unlike Mudhole.
After waiting a few mins for someone to help me I just moved on. 

Ran into several folks like Nick from TWs, Tater, Ryan White, and several from where I fish at Topsail immediately come to mind. Very Good to see them outside when we are fishin..It was a pretty good three hours or so that I was there. Learned a lot and saw lots of cool stuff.


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

I was there too 2na. Really liked the S7 blanks. Although I prefer the 50/50 myself. Easier to travel with down from the mountains of NC. Anyway, I just want to give a shout-out to the folks at Get Bit. I completely agree with you that there was a long wait time at that booth. But once you were able to talk with someone they were stand up people and a pleasure to work with. I talked with Kevin, the owner, and was really impressed by him. Again, I completely understand your experience though. Perhaps they can work on that some for next year. Post pics of your Panthers AS1509 sometime. I'd like to see it.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm having some art work done on it right now.. As soon as I get it like I want it I will post it for sure


----------

